# Bumble bee



## Steven Kluck

Are you sure it wasn't a robber fly? Some species of the genus Laphria are similar in size and appearance to bumble bees, and they are insect eaters. --Steve


----------



## Fishmaster50

Possible just looked liked a bumblebee. If they look like one then it could of been.


----------



## Oldtimer

Robber fly feeding on a bee (R. Bessin, 2003)


----------



## Snugent

Oldtimer said:


> Robber fly feeding on a bee (R. Bessin, 2003)


That is fascinating! I had no idea robber flies existed.


----------



## Oldtimer

Yes there are occasional comments people seeing "bumblebees" doing terrible things, I think those robber flies get bumblebees a bad rep!


----------



## beestudent

yeah i once heard how someone with a 3 frame med nuc had his queen killed by "a totally demonic bumble bee" LOL XD (edit) btw she was on her mating flight


----------



## photobiker

Another bad rap bumblebees get is there similar appearance to carpenter bees. They are extremely similar. The abdomen on a carpenter bee is smooth and a bumblebee has fuzz/hair on their abdomen.


----------

